# San Antonio again



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Tuesday, 7 pm, Cigar Club at Stone Oak (1604 and Stone Oak Parkway).

Looking forward to it!


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

i'm there!


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm There too!


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Sounds good. See you there! :tu


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Should be there! Cheers!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I will try, but no promises.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I wish I could make it. I have been stalling on a move. I need to get packed and finish up some school work.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Had fun last night guys. Looking forward to doing it again very soon. Cheers!


----------

